# Two types of Amtrak Surfliner coaches with different handicapped restrooms



## SDRailfan63 (Aug 3, 2019)

I have encountered two different types of coach-class cars on Amtrak Pacific Surfliner from San Diego to LAX (and LAX to San Diego). One has a large handicapped restroom with a semi-circular opening. The other does not have this, but has a much smaller handicapped restroom with a rectangular opening and much less room inside. I can use the former; I can't really use the latter. What is the difference in the type of car, so that I can ask to be taken to the correct type of car, please? It may be that the coach with the smaller handicapped restroom is called a Superliner type of car, but I'm not sure. Would reserving in business class insure getting the cars with the larger handicapped restroom? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sttom (Aug 3, 2019)

Superliner cars only have one door to get into them, the California cars have two doors. The California cars came in two batches, and from what I have gathered riding the trains, the ones with rounded doors are primarily used in the northern part of the state where live. As for business class giving you access to a better bathroom, I'm not sure. I always figured the bathrooms in the Surfliner cars were the same. Unless you did ride in a superliner car, which does have rectangular bathrooms.


----------



## seat38a (Aug 4, 2019)

SDRailfan63 said:


> I have encountered two different types of coach-class cars on Amtrak Pacific Surfliner from San Diego to LAX (and LAX to San Diego). One has a large handicapped restroom with a semi-circular opening. The other does not have this, but has a much smaller handicapped restroom with a rectangular opening and much less room inside. I can use the former; I can't really use the latter. What is the difference in the type of car, so that I can ask to be taken to the correct type of car, please? It may be that the coach with the smaller handicapped restroom is called a Superliner type of car, but I'm not sure. Would reserving in business class insure getting the cars with the larger handicapped restroom? Any help would be appreciated.



The big semi circular one is the Surfliner Car which are bi-level. The small flat door one that you rode on is one of the Horizon/Amfleet car train set that is used because there isn't enough of the bi-level railcars.

Also, there are Superliner Cars mixed in with the Surfliner consist which are currently being used as overflow coach/business class. If you were in a bi-level car with the flat door handicap bathroom, then it was probably a Superliner.

Yes if your handicap and sitting on the lower level of business class, then you will 99.99% get the bathroom you like, UNLESS your on a train that is a single level consist horizon/amfleet. These have even smaller bathroom than a Superliner. But you can also let them know that you need the bigger lavs in a "Surfliner Car." The train service itself is called "Surfliner" so make sure you tell them "Surfliner Car."


----------



## seat38a (Aug 4, 2019)

sttom said:


> Superliner cars only have one door to get into them, the California cars have two doors. The California cars came in two batches, and from what I have gathered riding the trains, the ones with rounded doors are primarily used in the northern part of the state where live. As for business class giving you access to a better bathroom, I'm not sure. I always figured the bathrooms in the Surfliner cars were the same. Unless you did ride in a superliner car, which does have rectangular bathrooms.



That is not 100% correct. Surfliner cars are second generation California cars. They were improved upon after a bunch of flaws and issues were discovered during operation of the California Cars. Surfliners primarily are used in SoCal. The California cars are uses exclusively up in NorCal and San Joaquin along with some Surfliner cars mixed in.


----------



## SDRailfan63 (Aug 4, 2019)

Thank you both for the good information!


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 4, 2019)

I was under the impression that you couldn’t directly board a Superliner from the platform on the Surfliner, because the doors are manual and not trainlineable. Therefore, the only way to get into a Superliner is to walk through from an adjacent car. So, if you require handicap accessibility, you probably wouldn’t be in a Superliner anyway.

Also, my vague memory is that there are, in fact, two different generations of Surfliner cars as well, but it has been long enough since I was last in the area that I can’t remember what the differences are. I know, initially, one set was purchased by Amtrak and leased to the state, and the other set was purchased directly by the state. I also recall there being some differences in the seating of the two generations. Makes me curious enough that I almost feel like I need to take a trip down there just to see.

Edit to add:
OTOL’s roster confirms my memory:

http://on-track-on-line.com/amtk-roster-cars.shtml#Surfliner
http://on-track-on-line.com/amtk-roster-cars.shtml#California

There are, in fact, two different generations of Surfliner cars, with some owned by Amtrak and some owned by the state (in addition to the Superliners running in Surfliner service).


----------



## seat38a (Aug 5, 2019)

Trogdor said:


> I was under the impression that you couldn’t directly board a Superliner from the platform on the Surfliner, because the doors are manual and not trainlineable. Therefore, the only way to get into a Superliner is to walk through from an adjacent car. So, if you require handicap accessibility, you probably wouldn’t be in a Superliner anyway.
> 
> Also, my vague memory is that there are, in fact, two different generations of Surfliner cars as well, but it has been long enough since I was last in the area that I can’t remember what the differences are. I know, initially, one set was purchased by Amtrak and leased to the state, and the other set was purchased directly by the state. I also recall there being some differences in the seating of the two generations. Makes me curious enough that I almost feel like I need to take a trip down there just to see.
> 
> ...



The seats are different for one. The CA owned ones, the bottom slide out to recline and Amtrak owned ones the seats recline. Also, regarding the Superliner, it depends. Sometimes when its busy you can. The BC attendant or one of the Conductors will open it.

State Owned:


IMG_0438 by B H, on Flickr

Amtrak Owned:


IMG_0348 by B H, on Flickr


----------



## Lindsay W (Aug 11, 2019)

Our seats look like neither of those.


seat38a said:


> The seats are different for one. The CA owned ones, the bottom slide out to recline and Amtrak owned ones the seats recline. Also, regarding the Superliner, it depends. Sometimes when its busy you can. The BC attendant or one of the Conductors will open it.
> 
> State Owned:
> 
> ...


----------



## seat38a (Aug 11, 2019)

Lindsay W said:


> Our seats look like neither of those.


You were in a Superliner. I was answering the question regarding the difference between California owned and Amtrak owned Surfliner cars.


----------

